# Tiger Barbs!



## Jhat (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. I recently got a 90 gallon fish tank and i really like tiger barbs, i was wondering how many tiger barbs could i keep in a 90 gallon tank? Those would be the only fish in the tank except for a sailfin pleco.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

As many as you want, just kidding if it's only barbs I'd put 30-40 in a 90g and I think they would be fine. Just make sure you have the filtration to back up all them fish.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

also you can mix them in terms of colors. Like green tiger barbs, albino tiger barbs, and regular. Also clown loachs would do good in a tank with them and even school with them


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

a mixed barb tank....that could be really cool I think I know what I want to do now! I only need another big tank...


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

A tank of tiger barbs would be awesome, especially of that size. Even like RedHead said, clown loaches are a good mix with them as mine joins the school of my barbs all the time. When it happens, post pics plz!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know about 30-40 of them, that's a bit much. You gotta remember to think about the the future. I've had a tiger barb get upwards of three inches. But I guess you could start out with that many and start weeding them out as they get bigger.

Like stated in your other thread, I personally would go planted discus tank with some small schooling fish like tetras or something along that line. But of course only if you have the budget and skills to go that rout


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think they would do fine. 90g is huge tank. And you get them small there's a chance a few may die and what not. I would get different kinds instead of all one kind.

I like the idea of a planted tank as well, neon tetras would be cool. But for a 90g I would have a ton of them things. I always like to see the fish I have so overstocking a bit is not a horrible thing to do, as long as you keep your tank clean.


----------



## Jhat (Jul 11, 2012)

oh i didnt even think of doing albinos and greens with the regular ones! that would look awesome! so what do you guys think of this:
12 Tiger barbs
12 Green Tiger barbs
12 Albino Tiger barbs
1 sailfin pleco

overstocked? understocked? just right?


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

Jhat said:


> oh i didnt even think of doing albinos and greens with the regular ones! that would look awesome! so what do you guys think of this:
> 12 Tiger barbs
> 12 Green Tiger barbs
> 12 Albino Tiger barbs
> ...


With good filtration and regular maintenance, I think you'd be just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

That would be cool. I think you would be just right with your tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I had a 90g, my stock would be 10 koi angels. I love them! I need another new tank but in running out of room.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's a bit irresponsible to advise discus without knowing the person's experience level and whether they have access to the quantity of the soft water they will need, much less the understanding of how to keep the pH stable. Questions like "how many tiger barbs" don't come from fishkeepers with a decade of experience, and discus aren't entry-level fish.

Just saying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Fishpunk said:


> I think it's a bit irresponsible to advise discus without knowing the person's experience level and whether they have access to the quantity of the soft water they will need, much less the understanding of how to keep the pH stable. Questions like "how many tiger barbs" don't come from fishkeepers with a decade of experience, and discus aren't entry-level fish.
> 
> Just saying.


I agree Fishpunk. There are many fish that are not entry-level fish, such as the clown loach. It is more for intermediate level to experienced level. Every time I go to the pet store I see that they have the clown loach as a beginner fish, which ticks me off because they are not beginner fish at all.

I wish that I had the money for a bigger tank, then I can turn my 55 gallon into a community tank with a lot of smaller fish and make it look colorful. 

My clown loaches will be getting a 240 to 300 gallon tank when I get the money for it, and more tankmates of the same species; I want up to 50 clown loaches in the tank when I get it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I just have to say that I love it that a person says they want all tiger barbs and all of a sudden non tiger barb stocking suggestions go out there. Maybe, just maybe- they know what they want and want to know how many will fit in a 90 gallon tank. 

Personally I would drop it to 10 of each but at 12 of each I don't think you would be massively overstocked. Just make sure you have good filtration and are up with your water changes. The 3 colors will look nice!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well maybe, just maybe you guys need to read the threads better. I said I would go that route IF THEY HAD THE SKILLS AND BUDGET. And if you would of read closer you would have seen me state, AS POSTED IN OTHER THREAD (where they asked for stocking advice for this tank) that I would go with that stocking idea. 

And I find it a bit irresponsible of you to put in your two cents without bothering to actually read what's written instead of reading what you want to read. Discus are not as hard to keep as some people claim. My old roommate took care of his two like **************** and they where healthy nonetheless. And people have a wide range of skill sets in this hobby. Ask me questions about taking care of a ram or discus and I could give you a bit of knowledge about them, but ask me about a puffer fish and I couldn't give you anything on it. I'm sorry I'm not going to be arrogant and judge somebody based off one question. If he would of acted interested in the stocking idea then I would of started to let him know the upkeep and the knowledge he would need to know before he went down that road.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Simmer down now kids


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Jhat said:


> Hi everyone. I recently got a 90 gallon fish tank and i really like tiger barbs, i was wondering how many tiger barbs could i keep in a 90 gallon tank? Those would be the only fish in the tank except for a sailfin pleco.


Um, I don't see anything about asking for stocking ideas. If they have done so in another thread that is fine, they will get their answers there I would think. Chill out.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll add in I did see he had a post asking for stock ideas soon after he posted this one.

Thread here

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/36071-90-gallon-stock-help.html

Something you should check out as well here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLsyNBnE5M


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Damm I can't play the video in germany


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the song why can't we be friends, with cute animals lol


----------



## J8kpin (Jan 4, 2013)

I think that mixing barbs is a great idea. Those fish don't get along with much fish, so different colors would make your tank pop out more and if they breed, you could get crossbreeds.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cross breeding is never a good idea....kinda like a human mating with gorilla..


----------

